# New (to us) Frankia owner



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have put an offer in on a Frankia A800GD and have had it accepted. So any advice before I collect would be welcomed. It is low mileage and is a 2005.

We cant wait to collect. Although we were very happy with our Chausson we can see the difference in quality on every part of the van.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The two are like chalk and cheese, but I would say that wouldn't I? Also for the difference in price they should be.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just check it over, make sure all the things which should be there are there and that everything works, probably worth testing the heating/hot water as at that age it may need a service. I do not actually know and have been wondering when we need to service ours but it must be due every several years. Make sure the seller gives all the instruction books especially the electrobloc one. Enjoy your new van, they are quite excellent in every respect, Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have it home now, just need to valet it and add our own touches. Cant wait to get out and use it. 

Drove it for 5 hours down the motorway today and I have to say that for a large van it drives amazing. Its our 1st Fiat as I have been a Transit man, but the Fiat is definatly quieter on the motorway and although it is slower than the Transit it does drive very well. Just hope its as reliable.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I have it home now, just need to valet it and add our own touches. Cant wait to get out and use it.
> 
> Drove it for 5 hours down the motorway today and I have to say that for a large van it drives amazing. Its our 1st Fiat as I have been a Transit man, but the Fiat is definatly quieter on the motorway and although it is slower than the Transit it does drive very well. Just hope its as reliable.


Where's the pics then ? 

steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I have it home now, just need to valet it and add our own touches. Cant wait to get out and use it.
> ...


Will get it clean first, I picked up a lot of flies on the way back


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Drive a Frankia with the 3 litre 6 pot Merc. Very smoooooth!
Enjoy

C.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Future Frankia owner*



Jezport said:


> We have put an offer in on a Frankia A800GD and have had it accepted. So any advice before I collect would be welcomed. It is low mileage and is a 2005.
> 
> We cant wait to collect. Although we were very happy with our Chausson we can see the difference in quality on every part of the van.


You did it then!

Has this one hot enough berths then?

Hope you enjoy it, happy & safe travels.

Trev


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats !! Great motorhome. Have fun with it.

Maddie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you like it. If it is short on power go to Power for Economy next time you are over near Lancaster, Andrew will improve it for you, Alan.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Just come back from Greece, had 4 weeks away and our Frankia was fantastic. It really is the best motorhome we ever had!
The only problem is the lack of dealers about. We won't miss Spinneys but there is only one now left in England and only 5 in France. We will have to drive to Nantes for our habitation check this year as the one nearest to us does not do Frankia anymore.
Anyway Enjoy!!!
Ken


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

kennyboy said:


> We won't miss Spinneys
> Anyway Enjoy!!!
> Ken


Why have they stopped selling Frankias?

Trev


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

haven't got a clue mate! But if it was based on service I am not surprised they haven't got them anymore.
Ken


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

It was intereresting at the Lincoln show - Spinney were displaying a beautiful Frankia A Class (not sure of model, but it was c£90k) - the salesman was comparing it unfavourably to Bavaria model next to it, nearly £20k less, saying it was much better value. 

I didn't know at the time they'd stopped selling them - makes sense now though...


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ken - Have you tried Cranham Motorhomes? I know they have a policy of not servicing vans not purchased from them but now that they are the only Frankia dealer in the UK they may think again or are all Spinney customers supposed to go abroad as well? I think some deal must have been done with Frankia on this one as if all and sundry have to go abroad for servicing they might/will purchase from abroad as well, as already happens via Bundasvan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bavaria*



Solwaybuggier said:


> It was intereresting at the Lincoln show - Spinney were displaying a beautiful Frankia A Class (not sure of model, but it was c£90k) - the salesman was comparing it unfavourably to Bavaria model next to it, nearly £20k less, saying it was much better value.
> 
> I didn't know at the time they'd stopped selling them - makes sense now though...


Bavaria are Part of Pilote Group that also build the Frankia Brand. Downside from my point of view with regards to Bavaria is no Mercedes Chassis. Something Spinneys always used to promote.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been a Frankia owner for over a week now, and we have been away for a weekend already. Its great to have all the extra space, the 230AH battery, 220Watt solar panels, double sink, seperate shower, 5 roof windows, 11 lockers, oven, bathroom sink big enough to wash in, 2 toilet cassettes, comfy cab seats, external shower and BBQ point, heat exchanger in rear and cruise control. As my previous van was lacking in those areas


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jezport said:


> I have been a Frankia owner for over a week now


Time to change your motorhome type in your profile then? :wink:

Glad it's going well, but a shame to lose a Chausson owner 

We have the cruise control you were lacking, with comfy seats, 220Ahr battery, 120W solar, and oven. Can't do owt about the rest though 

Gerald


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

kennyboy said:


> haven't got a clue mate! But if it was based on service I am not surprised they haven't got them anymore.
> Ken


My experience with Spinney and my Autotrail have always been first class. The snag list we had when we came back from our hols was fixed in two days for the most part, with the only exception being a part that was being sent out by Autotrail. They still only had the van for four days in total.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Obviously we were extremely unlucky with them then! We are still waiting for a call back 15 months later. 
And yes I have spoken to Cranhams and they did say there would be no problems with looking after our van if needed.
Ken


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Funny how our needs change, we sold the frankia to move down in size to a Globecar Campscout Revolution. Our kids have grown up so theres just Me the wife and the bird. Its been easier getting around in a PVC and we dont miss the big Frankia very much. There are a lot of benefits with a PVC!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My single night on a campsite in a 3-week jaunt recently was the only time I was next door to a PVC.

And true to form they opened and shut the door innumerable times!! And even the sliding of the door was like a VERY noisy wheeze!

What is it about PVC owners? Why do they need to leave the van so often?!?

You're well-placed to answer that now jezport!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You must have a tolerant to let you bring your bird with you.


----------

